

Mashable Now Has More Unique Visitors Than Techcrunch - nader
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/mashable.com+techcrunch.com+gigaom.com/

======
rscott
I don't read either as much as I used to, and I'll explain why quickly.

Mashable for me is often filled with very Fisher-Price-like news, as if it's
written for an eighth grade reading level. Not to rag on him specifically, but
I think Ben Parr's level of insight is negligible and just downright boring.

Techcrunch used to be more of interest to me because they covered, ya know,
startups. I've said it before, and I have no data on the amount of stories
about fresh startups, but it seems they have trailed off significantly in the
last year.

~~~
Mystalic
rscott,

Thank you for the honest feedback.

I do go technical sometimes, but I actually write my pieces so that everyone
can understand. I will remember this comment though and try to do a better job
of bringing new insights to my writing.

\- Ben

~~~
Raphael
Gah, even your comments are boring.

~~~
Mystalic
My honesty didn't require my wit.

~~~
crystalis
Lucky for you.

------
webwright
Interesting- Mashable's #1 keyword isn't "Mashable"- it's "YouTube". Mashable
is on page one of the search for YouTube, which gets... (looking up) 618
MILLION searches per month globally (source:
<https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal> ).

~~~
fallentimes
That's for broad match (e.g. youtube, youtube fights, download youtube videos,
etc). Even still, exact match searches (i.e. just [youtube], no modifiers) are
at 414 million per month, globally.

Also for further insight, here's a percentage breakout of traffic distribution
by Google Ranking:

<http://www.seobook.com/images/traffic-by-rank.jpg>

Though the included universal search results and indented search results for
YouTube SERPs make for an extra muddy analysis.

------
alanthonyc
Funny, the graph matches my personal experience very closely. I switched to
Mashable earlier this year after all the TC drama got in the way of the actual
news.

------
paul9290
Mashable's rise can attributed to being a selected friend on Twitter. When a
Mashable story is released a lot of the times it becomes a trending topic on
Twitter; not all, but I've seen this happen more times with them over
Techcrunch.

~~~
prawn
Female friend of mine followed Mashable because she thought the avatar was
cute.

------
alaskamiller
Mashable plays the SEO game really well, they threw out tons of HOWTOs and
"best of" articles when they first started. If you search for "download
youtube videos" it's within the top 5 search results. TechCrunch played the
same game for awhile but corporate drama is really just a much juicier topic
to write about.

However, I've always found that if you want real startup news CenterNetworks
still covers that. If you want general tech and media news Business Insider
does a pretty good job, though they're heavily reliant on the Top 10 list
format. GigaOm, when Om Malik writes his punditry, is pretty on the spot but
the focus is broadband and communications than startups. I like ReadWriteWeb
too. Point is: get your news and analysis from as many diverse places as
possible.

~~~
jrbedard
And they got tons of traffic for topical/viral posts like the one about
tracking swine flu: <http://mashable.com/2009/04/25/track-swine-flu> It was
all over twitter and social networks.

------
nader
Readwriteweb and Gigaom are way behind.

I like Mashable so I don't have any problem with that. It's just interesting
to see how fast mashable's visitors are growing.

------
rms
Mashable gets a lot of traffic from Google. Mashable is on the front page for
a search for Facebook or Myspace.

------
knightinblue
Compete is frequently wrong. For example, techcrunch.com/advertise shows that
TC gets over 3MM+ uniques.

~~~
leviathant
Yeah, compared to Analytics, Quantcast, and server logs, they appear to be
grossly under-reporting unique visitors to my site. What should be 60,000+ is
listed as 8,000. They kind of follow the actual trending, but seem to
exaggerate the highs and lows, within their already inaccurate measure.

I'm comparing theninhotline.net to ninwiki.com - the trends are right
individually, but ninwiki.com should actually never be higher than
theninhotline.net, according to actual measured statistics.

------
rokhayakebe
1 million dollars and 1 million pesos and 1 million euros and 1 million yen
are all different.

